# Is Furnace Humidifier causing high water bills?



## joannie (Apr 20, 2015)

Renter called water on basement floor. We have Amana Furnace with "a white plastic well" on the side of the furnace. Water had backed up into that when she ran water in to kitchen sink. Ok - going to call plumber as must be partial blocked.  But.... today....
2nd. She turned on furnace this am; she went to basement and water over floor near furnace and the pan she put underneath the white overflow well? had overflowed and she hadn't used the kitchen sink area. 
   a. We unplugged the humidifier that is on the furnace (can't remember brand but over 7 years old) - had her turn on the furnace and it (overflow well) didn't gush water over. 
   b.  She has also been complaining about excessive high water usage & has checked the toilet and flapper & all seems ok.

Is it possible that the humidifier is some how calling for too much water & the water bill & water on floor when furnace running today related? 

Is the furnace humidifier something that is fixable or better to replace entire thing or not?  HVAC person fixes? or plumber.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 20, 2015)

Follow the water line from the humidifier to the saddle tap.
The saddle tap should be installed on a copper water supply line.
Turn the handle on the saddle tap clockwise to shut the water off to the humidifier.
If you wish to contract out the replacement of the humidifier, you would contact an HVAC company to do this for you.


----------



## joannie (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you = Can I assume that if the humidifier attached to the furnace is unplugged that it won't "call" for for water to come in? I may just have the whole thing taken out so I never have trouble with it.


----------



## DFBonnett (Apr 21, 2015)

You need to unplug the unit and close the saddle valve as kok328 noted.


----------



## joannie (Apr 21, 2015)

Will do, thanks all for the advice.


----------

